# Is there any point in carrying on



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

I've had 4 transfers, first fresh resulted in missed miscarriage, two FETs didn't work(one medicated, started bleeding a couple of days after transfer, one natural, just didn't work), second fresh transfer got a negative this morning. I have 2 good frosties from this cycle, but is there any point, should I just cut my losses and try to make a happy life without children? I feel like after four failed transfers there's no hope.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Flips 
Sorry you have had a failed cycle after changing clinics.  Can I just check have you had any immune treatments such as intralipids, clexane, prednisolone and extra progesterone support as Gestone injections?  Scratch? 
Do consider going to see Professor Brosens or Quenby in Coventry to have your endometrial NK cells done.  They are NHS consultants with a research interest in repeated failures and miscarriage.  They don't have an expensive private clinics to fund.  Fees are reasonable and the money goes back into research.
TCCx


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks TCC. It seems I was a bit hasty, the lister told me to test again and I got a positive the next day! Of course now I'm scared and anxious about miscarrying again. Just got to hope it works out. I had Prednisolone this cycle.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Fantastic news.  Hold on in there and good luck.
TCCx


----------

